#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  >  اولین هک دنیا چگونه و کجا اتفاق افتاد؟

## nekooee

هر روز در مورد اخبار هک شدن می‌شنویم٬ شاید هم خودمان قربانی این حملات شده‌ باشیم. اما آیا تا به حال به این نکته فکر کرده‌اید که اولین هک دنیا چگونه و کجا اتفاق افتاد؟ اجازه دهید برگردیم به دهه ۶۰ میلادی و دانشگاه معروف MIT. 

گروهی به سرپرستی پروفسور فرناندو کورباتو در این دانشگاه بر روی طرح اشتراک زمانی کامپیوتر کار می‌کردند. این گروه یک مین فریم (main frame) مدل IBM 7094 در اختیار داشت که قرار بود به صورت همزمان و اشتراکی در اختیار دانشجویان و دانشمندان دانشگاه قرار گیرد. هر فرد هر هفته تعداد ساعت مشخصی می‌توانست از این کامپیوتر استفاده کند. 

این سامانه در MIT به  Compatible Time-Sharing System یا CTSS معروف بود. این سامانه برای گیک‌ها از اهمیت زیادی برخوردار است. در حقیقت CTSS سر منشاء بسیاری از مفاهیم امروزی دنیای کامپیوتر است. چیزهایی مانند ایمیل٬ چت٬ اشتراک فایل . 

احتمالا اولین عملیات هک کردن کلمه‌عبور در سال ۱۹۶۶ بر روی CTSS اتفاق افتاده است. از آنجا که این کامپیوتر برای استفاده همزمان کاربران مختلف ایجاد شده بود مسئله پسورد هم مطرح شد. کاربران با ارائه پسورد خود در ساعات مشخص می‌توانستند از این سیستم استفاده کنند. 

همانطور که می‌دانیم انسانهایی پیدا می‌شوند که نمی‌توان آنها را به این راحتی‌ها محدود کرد. یک روز صبح که کاربران کار با سیستم را شروع می‌کنند متوجه می‌شوند که پیام خوش آمد گویی CTSS تغییر کرده و پسورد همه را در اختیار کاربر قرار می‌دهد. این کار برای حدود ۱۵ تا ۲۰ دقیقه ادامه پیدا می‌کند تا اینکه یکی از کاربران٬ مدیران CTSS را از مشکل پیش‌آمده مطلع می‌کنند. مدیران سیستم هم مجبور می‌شوند کلمه عبور همه را تغییر دهند. 

۲۵ سال بعد دکتر آلن شر که دانشجوی PhD در سالهای ۱۹۶۰ در MIT بود پرده از اسرار این هک برداشت. در بهار ۱۹۶۲ ٬ دکتر شر به دنبال راهی برای افزایش میزان زمانی بود که می‌توانست از CTSS استفاده کند. به او در هر هفته ۴ ساعت برای استفاده از CTSS اختصاص داده شده بود اما این زمان برای انجام محاسباتی که دکتر بر روی آنها کار می‌کرد کافی نبود. به همین دلیل دکتر شر همه کلمه‌های عبور را چاپ کرد. دکتر شر می‌گوید راهی وجود داشت که می‌توانستید توسط آن دستور چاپ آفلاین به سیستم بدهید. من هم جمعه شب دستور چاپ را دادم و شنبه صبح زود به کابینتی که کارهای چاپی در آن جمع می‌شد رفته و آنها را برداشتم. سپس دکتر شر برای شریک کردن همه دراین دزدی کلمه‌های عبور را در اختیار کاربران دیگر قرار داد. 

یکی از این کاربران به نام J.C.R. Licklieder وارد اکانت رابرت فانو مدیر آزمایشگاه کامپیوتر شده و برایش پیامهای توهین آمیز می‌گذاشت. شر در سال ۱۹۶۵ دانشگاه MIT را  رها کرد تا کاری را در IBM به عهده بگیرد. ۲۵ سال بعد از پروفسور فانو این قول را گرفت که اعترافش موجب از دست دادن مدرک PhD او نشود.

----------

*hojatka*,*mohammadhadi*,*pedram*,*sardarshams*,*str*,*~H03in~*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

